# MALFUNCTION INDICATOR LAMP ON?



## zephyr893 (Mar 11, 2004)

Yesterday my Malfunction Indicator Lamp came on, and my car feels a little rough. I read in the manual that it could mean there's a malfunction in the engine, since the light is supposed to come on when the car starts, and then go off pretty soon after. Now, I have noticed that, after the car sits for several hours, for example overnight, the coolant light (the one that looks like a big thermometer) comes on and beeps. Do you think the two are related? Perhaps it's as easy as putting in more coolant?
I'm trying to save myself a trip to the dealer for both time and money sake. Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## andru1313 (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: MALFUNCTION INDICATOR LAMP ON? (zephyr893)*

Bump for the N00b.


----------



## andru1313 (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: MALFUNCTION INDICATOR LAMP ON? (andru1313)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: MALFUNCTION INDICATOR LAMP ON? (zephyr893)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zephyr893* »_Yesterday my Malfunction Indicator Lamp came on, and my car feels a little rough. I read in the manual that it could mean there's a malfunction in the engine, since the light is supposed to come on when the car starts, and then go off pretty soon after. Now, I have noticed that, after the car sits for several hours, for example overnight, the coolant light (the one that looks like a big thermometer) comes on and beeps. Do you think the two are related? Perhaps it's as easy as putting in more coolant?
I'm trying to save myself a trip to the dealer for both time and money sake. Thanks in advance for your help! 

Buy yourself a vagcom and bentley manual. The only way to figure out what is wrong is to see what codes the car is throwing then look them up in the Bentley and see what is necessary to fix them. With the car running rough - my first guess is that you threw a code for a misfire on one or more cylinders. That would indicate either a bad sparkplug or more likely a bad coilpack. If you have a newer model with the push down coilpacks - it might have simply popped up a bit and needs to be pushed back down. I could keep guessing - but it's simply not worth my time.


----------



## andru1313 (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: MALFUNCTION INDICATOR LAMP ON? ([email protected])*

Thanks Joe. Zephyr is actually my sister.. I don't think it is a coil pack issue wouldn't the car have starting issues or it suppters when you drive? My VW has gone thru it's fair share of coil packs. We don't have a VAG I could find someone local and have them scan it. I will check anyway to see if it may be a coil pack. Thanks for the reply.. I think the car may just need to go in for a complete service....


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: MALFUNCTION INDICATOR LAMP ON? (andru1313)*

When one of my coils went - it would be sporadic. Car would run fine then rough and then through a CEL. Same thing happened when one popped up.


----------



## yoos (Oct 10, 2007)

Ever find out the problem? Mine just came on today


----------



## andru1313 (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: (yoos)*

Yah.. Needed alot of fluid. try topping off your fluid. My sister is not to savey with Cars...


----------



## yoos (Oct 10, 2007)

I had the codes checked and it said something about emissions. He reset my codes and the light came back on 20 hours later. I will check my fluid levels today and will also take it to another place to have them look at the codes too. Thanks!


----------



## yoos (Oct 10, 2007)

Hey, so your light went off by itself after you topped the fluids???


----------



## missycad (Jul 15, 2009)

*Re: (yoos)*

Mine went on recently too. It went on a while ago then went away and now its back and has been on for a few days. Has some troubles starting in the morning too. What does the MIL usually indicate? Any easier/cheaper way of diagnosing besides going to dealer?


----------



## country1911 (Apr 11, 2009)

most box stores(advance, auto zone, pepboys) will give you a Pxxxx code. Keep in mind that it is not at all close to what a vagcom will get you, but it will be a lot closer than just saying "what does this light mean."
Get it scanned.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (country1911)*

dang noobs digging up 2 year old threads saying the cel came on without posting info lol.
For sure get it scanned and post up the codes that it's throwing. There's no accurate way to diagnose a CEL without more info than it comes on in the morning. Does it flash? does it stay on all the time? come on under load? etc etc


----------

